# 2011 tail lights on a 2004 Phaeton?



## cowboy_ (May 16, 2011)

Will this ones fit on a 2004 Phaeton? I asked the seller and he says yes, but I'm not so sure about it (the backup light is on both lights, the outer and the inner light and on my car is only on the inner light so not so sure how will that work out of the box...)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Phaeton-3...its=Make:VW|Model:Phaeton&hash=item565763e576


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Yes, they will physically fit, but as far as function? Unknown.

I've been looking for a set of those for a long time to try out.. but the price on that set is $$$$. He has had them listed for a loooong time.

Taking the exchange rate and shipping into account, you are pushing upwards of a $2,000 gamble.

There was a set last summer that sold for $650 (used). I still couldn't bring myself to gamble on them.


----------



## cowboy_ (May 16, 2011)

That's great news!

I have been playing with CAN messages for a while now and I think that even if they don't work electronically wise I can receive the message that is supposed to be turning on the different lights and translate that message to a valid message for this lights.

I was kind of concerned that they won't fit on the space and the bolts used on the current lights won't allow this new set of lights to fit in correctly.

Now I need to wait for the right lights to show up.

Thanks!
Juan


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

You can use headlight plastic polishing kit on tail lights too. I have done this on mine. I think my car was transported with rear of the car faced front so there was rock chips and course feeling... so I used the headlight polish kit on my tail light and they look like brand new now.

I used the Mother's Headlight polishing kit.


----------



## macaddiict (Feb 26, 2003)

Although I think the Phaeton looks fantastic with its default lights, I think it would be fun to update to these if a good deal became available. Has anyone found out if they would work on a NAR 2004 by chance?


----------



## Pasi.K. (Aug 3, 2003)

They work fine on my 2005 phaeton, have had them about a year now.
Only thing is that on the reverse lights you have to put resistors between the wires, due to the led reverse light. Otherwise electric conrol unit will shut down the reverse lights after 1-2seconds after engaging reverse.

Unless somebody knows how to code the central electrics so it will work without them?

Theres been a campaign for the early 2011 models, due to the brake lights wont work everytime. So if you get a hold of an used set, they might be for sale due to that. Might work fine or not.


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Pasi.K. said:


> They work fine on my 2005 phaeton, have had them about a year now.
> Only thing is that on the reverse lights you have to put resistors between the wires, due to the led reverse light. Otherwise electric conrol unit will shut down the reverse lights after 1-2seconds after engaging reverse.
> 
> Unless somebody knows how to code the central electrics so it will work without them?
> ...



Post a picture please!


----------



## macaddiict (Feb 26, 2003)

Pasi.K. said:


> They work fine on my 2005 phaeton, have had them about a year now.
> Only thing is that on the reverse lights you have to put resistors between the wires, due to the led reverse light. Otherwise electric conrol unit will shut down the reverse lights after 1-2seconds after engaging reverse.
> 
> Unless somebody knows how to code the central electrics so it will work without them?
> ...


Wow, that is fabulous news. Do you happen to know the resistor needed? I assumed the reverse lights in my 2004 Phaeton were LED -- whatever they are, the reverse lights are blinding.

Was there any trouble fitting them as far as fastening them to the vehicle?

Thanks for sharing that it works!


----------



## Pasi.K. (Aug 3, 2003)

In the original tail lights 2002-2010 reverse light bulbs are halogen.


I use basic 7.5ohm 50w resistors(one on each side), that are used for motorcycle turn signals(when replacing to led).
There might be some other resistors, but I had these already. 
They do tend to heat up quite a lot, when the reverse lights are on(mine are mounted inside the trunk lid). 

Original outer light is fastened with 4x bolts, this newer model uses 4x M5 or M6 nuts. Can't remember which size it was at the moment.

Original inner light in the trunk lid uses 3x M8 nuts with washers, new uses 3x M5 or M6 nuts(you take the aluminum washers from the old M8 nuts). Or just order original nuts and aluminum washers for the trunk lid.

I also swapped the old register panel lights to the original led version, they didn't need anything.


----------



## macaddiict (Feb 26, 2003)

Wow, thanks for your incredibly helpful reply! That is a great looking modification. :thumbup:


----------



## Phaeton2 (May 18, 2013)

Hi, I'm trying to locate a switched 12 V supply from the reverse tail light to trigger a backup camera for a 2004 NAR with stock tail lights.. Since several of you have toyed with the tail lights, do you know if this is possible?  I can't seem to find anything with my voltmeter and from the sound of this it sounds like the reverse lamps maybe controlled by the CAN system.


----------



## johngf_uk (Aug 21, 2014)

*re 2011 tail lights on a 2004 phaeton*

looking up this quote again thinking of doing it to my 2009 phaeton has anybody done this recently and do the lights know what is waht when you plug them in ie the indicators have moved does the car know this ?




QUOTE=Pasi.K.;84595835]



In the original tail lights 2002-2010 reverse light bulbs are halogen.


I use basic 7.5ohm 50w resistors(one on each side), that are used for motorcycle turn signals(when replacing to led).
There might be some other resistors, but I had these already. 
They do tend to heat up quite a lot, when the reverse lights are on(mine are mounted inside the trunk lid). 

Original outer light is fastened with 4x bolts, this newer model uses 4x M5 or M6 nuts. Can't remember which size it was at the moment.

Original inner light in the trunk lid uses 3x M8 nuts with washers, new uses 3x M5 or M6 nuts(you take the aluminum washers from the old M8 nuts). Or just order original nuts and aluminum washers for the trunk lid.

I also swapped the old register panel lights to the original led version, they didn't need anything.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Natan73 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hey
On which cables do these resistors fit


----------



## Atsss (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi

Sorry to bump a old thread up but I've got a problem.

Bought for my 2005 V10 Phaeton boot led lights. If I plug them in, the leds flash (red ones) and nothing else. When I put the reverse gear, the reverse light will stay on about 5 seconds and then it will die. Here somebody told to put resistor on the plug but where? Does anyone have any idea why the plain red leds are not staying on but only flashing when I move the plug in and out?

Sorry!


----------

